# The Unofficial Tesla Tech wiki Support Thread - Salvage Owners Welcomed



## Quantum (Mar 23, 2020)

Welcome to the official support thread for the Unofficial Tesla Tech wiki.

All questions welcomed although the focus will be on hacking the firmware and hardware, rooting your car, making desired changes to firmware, and solving problems.

I'll do my best to be here but am very busy so may be off and on.


----------



## MaxZaitsev (Mar 25, 2020)

Hi. Is it possible to root on the M3?


----------



## Quantum (Mar 23, 2020)

I've had to do all this myself with no help, and I don't own a M3.

Somebody buy me one?


----------



## MaxZaitsev (Mar 25, 2020)

In two months I will become the owner of the M3. I am collecting information.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Quantum said:


> I've had to do all this myself with no help, and I don't own a M3.
> 
> Somebody buy me one?


 No problem. Take a number - there's a wee bit of a wait though.


----------



## Quantum (Mar 23, 2020)

In the wiki, finished
- Upgrading the Firmware

Added
- Connectors HSD, na ha ha hot 'Fakra'

And under Science Content added
- About Reverse SSH Tunnels
- Bonus - Setting up Reverse SSH Tunnels Permanently


----------



## justadude (Mar 31, 2020)

I have a 2015 s with root already.

I'm looking through the config, would anyone have a list compiled of all the config options and what they mean.

For instance my car config is set for performance 3, what happens if I set it to performance 2? Will I get sport mode?


----------



## Quantum (Mar 23, 2020)

I'm guessing that you mean the gateway.cfg?

I don't know of a breakdown but research would likely turn up one.

In my case I have a 2015 P85D loaded, but not with Lud, and performance is 2.


----------



## flashx (May 12, 2020)

Quantum said:


> Welcome to the official support thread for the Unofficial Tesla Tech wiki.
> 
> All questions welcomed although the focus will be on hacking the firmware and hardware, rooting your car, making desired changes to firmware, and solving problems.
> 
> I'll do my best to be here but am very busy so may be off and on.


Hi, what happened to the link https://unofficial-tesla-tech.com/index.php?title=Rooting_MCU1 ? Have you took it down?


----------



## Xmen2198 (Sep 13, 2020)

Hey thank you for this group I am most thankful. I am curious if anyone in here is from the east coast?


----------



## samtam (Dec 5, 2021)

sorry I need some helps with my model s firmware.Can you pm me with your contact so we can talk privately. I can do paid consultancy if that help?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

samtam said:


> sorry I need some helps with my model s firmware.Can you pm me with your contact so we can talk privately. I can do paid consultancy if that help?


Welcome to the forum! Just wanted to let you know that the original poster to this thread has not been seen anywhere in this forum for over 1 1/2 years. So, you probably will not get a response here. There might be other threads of interest if you use the search bar at top right. Good luck!


----------



## samtam (Dec 5, 2021)

ah cheers


----------



## krzakx (7 mo ago)

Quantum said:


> Welcome to the official support thread for the Unofficial Tesla Tech wiki.
> 
> All questions welcomed although the focus will be on hacking the firmware and hardware, rooting your car, making desired changes to firmware, and solving problems.
> 
> I'll do my best to be here but am very busy so may be off and on.


Is Unofficial Tesla Tech still alive? Or at least do you have copy of it? It was fantastic source of knowledge! Need to keep it!


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

krzakx said:


> Is Unofficial Tesla Tech still alive? Or at least do you have copy of it? It was fantastic source of knowledge! Need to keep it!


This user has not been on since April 2020.


----------

